# HD high number of Hardware_ECC_Recovered

## caslca

Just got a new 1TB Seagate drive with NCQ and 32mb cache. Formated with EXT3, transfered over some 700G of data from other drives and started using it. I noticed that smartctl reports high numbers for Raw_Read_Error_Rate, Seek_Error_Rate and Hardware_ECC_Recovered:

```

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   114   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       80467342

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   066   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       4120240

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   056   035   000    Old_age   Always       -       80467342

```

The numbers are increasing rapidly with use: 166206 increase in 12minutes!

Does anyone know if those values are of concern? Thanks for your help!

Some system info:

```

intel dp35dp (p35/ICH9) mobo.

Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Sun Mar 2 20:14:20 PST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

1PATA DVDRW attached to the parallel IDE

3 sata drives

(~amd64) system

```

I also ran the short and long smart tests on the drive. here's smartctl -a:

```

smartctl version 5.37 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     ST31000340AS

Serial Number:    9QJ035L2

Firmware Version: SD15

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  Not recognized. Minor revision code: 0x29

Local Time is:    Tue Mar  4 14:37:27 2008 PST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

See vendor-specific Attribute list for marginal Attributes.

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 634) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 240) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   114   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       80467342

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   093   092   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       31

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   066   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       4120240

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       117

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       31

184 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

189 Unknown_Attribute       0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   057   043   045    Old_age   Always   In_the_past 121000099883

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   043   057   000    Old_age   Always       -       43 (Lifetime Min/Max 0/20)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   056   035   000    Old_age   Always       -       80467342

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%       100         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%        96         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## Monkeh

Ignore it. Seagate drives are like that. If the selftests pass and you experience no FS corruption, it's fine.

I'd be more worried about cooling - 43C is a high idle temperature. Mine are below 30C most days.

----------

## eccerr0r

It looks like the OP's hard drive got quite warm at one point much like my WD disks.  They still work fine though.  Kind of weird that most hdds do not specify the need for active air cooling, but it seems they really do now...

In any case, the "raw" value is indeed manufacturer specific.  Sometimes it's in the wrong byte order.  Sometimes instead of errors per time, it's time per error.  But you can only guess what the meaning is, if the manufacturer does not divulge the details...  Just ignore!

----------

